# Gun case foam cutting



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

I bought an ok gun case with a gift card I had. The gun case had the pick and pull foam in it. My hang up is I always try to achieve perfection. On to the project, look below at the pictures of the junk foam that came with the case and the result of the pick and pull.















Unacceptable. So I decided to build a cutting table and get some good foam.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Years ago I had researched hot wire cutting of foam and found a picture of a guys table that I liked although I never built one. So I got on the internet and did some research again to come up with a plan.

Material list:

1x4's for base

2x4 pre laminated shelf

Nichrome wire

Dimmer

Transformer

Power cord

1/4" aluminum bar stock

Wood screws

Misc wire had some #14 thhn laying around

Misc screws, think I used 8-32s


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

This can be built multiple ways. You do not have to use a dimmer. I used a dimmer and larger transformer so that I had the ability to adjust the heat. There is a website I came across (don't have a link) but you can put in the nichrome wire gage and length along with desired heat and it will tell you the transformer size you need. 
I saw a video where a guy used a female barrel connector and plugged his laptop computer power supply in to the table to save money.

During my research I watched a video where a guy showed how he did customers cases from start to finish. He had some great methods which I copied. The one thing I liked the most was a tool he used to trace the gun. He did not explain the tool but I was able to create my own. 
Below is the tool
A simple piece of 1x with a 45* on one end then a dato for the pencil to fit in. The point of the pencil is exactly lined up with the point of the 45* angle and the bottom surface. This allows a true transfer of the gun shape to the poster board even with all the curves and such of the gun.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry for the quality of my post, I am trying to type on an ancient I pad then having to go to my phone to post pics.

Next step was to trace the gun on to poster board and cut it out. After you trace the gun you need to take a ruler and clean up your lines.






















The good deal with the poster board patterns is you can play with the arrangement of them on the foam till you like it. Also as I played with the wire heat you can find a happy medium where you can run the wire along the edge of the poster board and not burn the pattern. I don't have a picture but once I decided on lay out I pinned the poster board to the foam. To get the process started I took a knife and made a plung cut along a patern edge. Then I removed the wire from the aluminum arm and punched it through the cut I just made. Once set up I turned the power on and got to work. 
The learning curve of the process was the amount of heat and then as you move the foam the hot wire will flex a small amount. With the flexing of the wire you have to slow down or almost stop when you get close to a transition point in your pattern to allow the wire to catch back up. If you don't the wire will spring back when you change directions and make you a nice abstract corned vs a sharp 90*.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

After you cut the shape you take the piece out and split it in half and place it back in the cut out to elevate the gun. Finishe dproduct.


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

That came out really nice.


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks, I am happy with it.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

nice job.

i used my electric fish cleaning knife to cut my foam. it came out really good.


----------

